# cap embroidery



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a customer that wants his logo embroidered on the front and his web site on the side. I have never done side embroidery and can't seem to get it setup right. He also wants low profile no construed caps (witch i hate to embroider)...No matter how I try to set it up, it looks like it will not sew flat on the side because of the flimsy material. any suggestions? I told him that I might have to put it arched on the back..and charge an extra hooping charge. I am thinking of having them done somewhere else..he wants 50. two different styles and colors.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you have a 270 degree cap frame you can do the side. Just pull it down straight in the hoop. 

We have some clamping frames that are rounded on the side for hat backs and sides. They work well also. We can sew right up to the bill with that one.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I do have the cap frame that rotates. The problem is..when I put the cap on and pull tight to clip it on the bottom, this clip comes off when it rotates to sew (the side). The cap is then puckered..so i don't dare try to sew them..Each cap might sew different if this happens.
Any clues to keep them tight with out the clips?
I think it would work fine if the caps were structured, but because they are not..it is so flimsy material. 

I might just have to arch it on the back.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Give this a try use sticky back stab. on the cap it will make the cap side stiff and then it can be sewen strait. I use this stuff all the time on all unstructed caps front and sides.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

I will definitely try this. Great tip!! 
Thanks


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Kathy,
For unstructured hats, especially doing sides, I use two layers of cap stabilizer. Temp adhesive holding them together and then spray again and place inside the cap. Be sure it goes the full 270 degrees. I've never had a problem this way.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

> If you have a 270 degree cap frame you can do the side. Just pull it down straight in the hoop.


OK, my dumb question for the day.

Does anyone know if the cap frame for the Brother PR-650 is 270 degrees? Could it be used for doing the sides of caps?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Nope, it is not 270 degrees. Around 5" is max.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

imeccentric said:


> Nope, it is not 270 degrees. Around 5" is max.


 
Thanks. I knew that was the aprox maximum sewing size, but I didn't know if 270 meant you could hoop a cap differently in order to do the side with it.

Evidently it means you can rotate it or embroider around the cap itself.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

For doing sides and backs on the brother, the fast frame works best. On the larger commercial machines 270 cap frames can do the front and sides in one hooping. Both will sew just fine, just takes a little longer on the brothers.


----------



## mpeacock (Mar 5, 2014)

I want to sew a round pre stitched logo patch to a structured cap using my Brother PR 655 embroidery machine. I believe I can scan in the patch and line up a circle for straight stitch to secure the patch to the cap similar to an applique. What hat frame is best for this?

I have a fast frame for caps but not sure if I need the hat hoop set for structured.

Am I correct in my thinking of how to do this? Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

On the side of a hat for the pr we used to use the little hoop that was the size of a computer mouse like 2x3 inches was perfect you straight line the bottom edge and line arrows up in the hat seam and was always perfect 
It's an small oval hoop about the size of your computer mouse


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

From what I've seen, the Brother PRPCF1 270 degree cap frame driver only works on the 10 needle machines, not the 6 needle machines. It does not appear to be suppported on the 655.


----------

